# Optoma HD66 and 3D-XL



## nonsuchpro (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi all...
I just purchased an Optoma HD66 and pre-ordered the 3D-XL convert box.
My question is... which glasses do I get? The Optoma BG-ZD101 DLP Link 3D Glasses? My main goal is to play 3D games and watch 3D blue rays off my PS3.

Thanks a bunch!
Rob

P.S. If this question is in the wrong place, please move it. thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You need the 'active shutter-glass' type glasses.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Sure, the Optoma shutter glasses. They are less expensive than most of the others and they work just fine. I have two pair currently. Only if you think you want the universal shutter glasses for compatibility with other TVs would you need anything different.


----------

